# Celluloid project



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hmmmmn.........for once I'm at a loss for words.........


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Yes that IS unusual


hwopv


cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nicely explained- thanks for that:smile:


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Nice to know the sacrifice is appreciated.


im sure others appreciate it too m8. you are sharing something special that you couldve kept to yourself- thats priceless 
nice photos and documentation too-


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Not only educational but interesting as well. That's the kind of information that I tuck away in the back of my mind because someday it's going to come in handy.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Interesting @[email protected]


Had a thought, and this may explain things. The material is damaged with organic solvents you say? Acetone and I think you mentioned another. Well, 30/40 years ago, many household cleaners were far more toxic than they are today. Kids doing some aggressive washing/cleaning could easily have used cleaners that caused the black and white to semi-liquefy and blend making that bleed you were mentioning.

XD


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

One thing I dont get is how it is "hard" to get celluloid products like pick guards and binding imported due to the flammable nature, but why then it is not hard to get ping pong balls or even celluloid picks?

I ordered some binding from LMI back in 2004 and it was shipped by air. Now then they wont even ship celluloid or ivroid binding at all to Canada.

But you can buy bags of celluloid picks all day...

I used to love setting the celluloid picks on fire when I was younger and watch them turn to ash. I bet your strat pickguards burn up really good! :smile:

AJC 

(ps I know its off topic and late - I was away on holidays, but I get my wood glue from a Quebec based company called Abradhesive)


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i can't seem to find a price anywhere..Am i missing it?..or is it just not there?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Dint put one as I'm talking to a dealer about doing all the selling. Email if you are interested. I dont want to give out pricing all over so my dealer can keep that to himself. He's retailing them at $500.


500$ for a pickguard!...realy....kqoct


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Yup. I had celluloid manufactured and processed all from step zero. I didnt just order sheet goods from china and try and pull a fast one. Its for those who must have everything vintage accurate .. color, thickness, exact materials. For all others take $20 and head to Allparts for a guard that works just fine. It cost me tens of thousands to produce relatively few - they aint ever gonna sell at Allparts prices. Of course my customers pay me many thousands to make accurate guitars too.
> 
> As a wise man once told me; If you want to run with the dogs you cant pee like a pup.


Oh, did'nt mean it was'nt worth it's asking price..i was just realy suprised that's all. There is a market for EVERYTHING..


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to send me your original picts..i'de be happy to properly calibrate the images. that's part of my job as a photographer..


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> thats a kind offer. I'll send a few pics to see if you can fix them. I have a nice camera but I'm all point and shoot.


Np man..just send them as large as possible.


----------

